
Parents Are Dumb and Kids Don’t Know Anything About Computers Anymore - bemmu
https://medium.com/@seibelj/parents-are-dumb-and-kids-don-t-know-anything-about-computers-anymore-b59e974d052c#.ibq8lpp68
======
m1k3r420
I get this almost everyday when a parent brings their kids laptop in for
repair. "Kids these days! They are brilliant with these things" ... So why are
you bringing it to me to fix?

